# L'amore nell'immaginario soggettivo



## Skorpio (16 Gennaio 2018)

Scegliete una foto che rappresenti la vostra "idea" di amore, ed eventualmente provate a spiegarne il perché.

Io ho scelto questa

Una coppia che guarda il tramonto, forse di un proprio sogno, forse di un proprio progetto.. (questa è la chiave di lettura che aggiungo liberamente)

Ma riesce a guardarlo con dignità, unità.. e senza rinunciare comunque a tenersi per mano ed a sfidare ostinatamente il declino di una loro aspirazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

mi piace sentirmi protetta.Un abbraccio, che mi faccia capire che mi vuole vicina Io essere lì solo per lui.
Questa foto mi da l'idea di un momento magico che non debba mai finire.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Questa. Anche perché ne abbiamo anche fatte di foto così.


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2018)

Chiedo venia ma non riesco a postare immagini dal telefono.

Comunque la mia e'  "la passeggiata" di Chagall.

Con lei sospesa, ma non completamente affidata. Lui che sostiene, ma se avesse defaillances lei saprebbe tornare a terra senza cadere. E usano entrambi tanta forza.


----------



## insane (16 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scegliete una foto che rappresenti la vostra "idea" di amore


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiedo venia ma non riesco a postare immagini dal telefono.
> 
> Comunque la mia e'  "la passeggiata" di Chagall.
> 
> Con lei sospesa, ma non completamente affidata. Lui che sostiene, ma se avesse defaillances lei saprebbe tornare a terra senza cadere. E usano entrambi tanta forza.






....evoca molto anche a me


----------



## Lostris (21 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Bonnie & Clyde, of course


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2018)

e lo so skorpietto che volevi una sola immagine ma queste due per me rappresentano la continuita' di un rapporto che rende complici e uniti nel tempo ...ridete insieme nonostante il tempo che passa e' bellissimo


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Casualmente


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Ecco


----------

